# Bureaux virtuels indépendants



## auto (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche un moyen d'avoir quelque chose du style mission control (hop 3 doigts a droite et je switch sur mon bureau 2, bureau 3, etc...) mais que ces bureaux soient indépendants : pas les mêmes icones, pas le même dock, ce que j'ouvre sur l'un ne s'ouvre pas sur l'autre (en visuel, je sais bien que ça me bouffera la ressource) etc...

Ainsi, j'ai un "bureau d'accueil" épuré, disont qui me sert pour mail, internet, musique, vidéo
un bureau travail 1 qui me sert pour une partie de mon taff : disont un bureau rempli de logiciels techniques et pdf et manuels en tout genre
un bureau travail 2 pour une autre partie de mon boulot, par exemple d'autres pdf et des words / excel
un bureau "photo" qui me sert pour la photo : photoshop et autres logiciel, les dernières photos à travailler directement sur la bureau etc...


ça serait un GROS GROS plus et je n'arrive pas a comprendre que ce soit pas plus évident que ça de trouver comment faire. Si ce n'est pas possible, je tombe d'encore plus haut, ça me semblerais être à la base d'un OS.

Actuellement, mon dock est le même sur tous mes bureaux, et si je déplace mes icones (ou supprime...) sur l'un, elles disparaissent des autres : (

Help !


----------



## zoncou (28 Mai 2013)

À ma connaissance je ne vois aucun utilitaire pour faire ce que tu veux. Par contre tu peux choisir pour chaque appli le bureau sur lequel tu souhaites qu'elles s'affichent. Par exemple mail sur le bureau n°2. Mais quand tu déplaces ces bureaux sur mission contrôle, ça déplace aussi le bureau que tu as choisi. 

- Je profite de l'énoncé du post pour savoir s'il existe une appli pour permettre de rendre indépendants les bureaux de l'écran principal et ceux de l'écran externe. Pour permettre par exemple de laisser des documents ouverts sur l'écran externe et de pouvoir naviguer d'un bureau à l'autre le MBP.

- Existe t'il une appli pour afficher dans la barre des menus le numéro du bureau sur lequel on se trouve.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ces fonctions ne sont pas incluses dans OS X. Avec les "Spaces" le numéro du bureau était affiché !


----------



## koin ! (18 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, re voulais poser la même question, y a t il eu une évolution de 2013 sur ce sujet ? J'aimerais que certains dossiers n'apparaissent que sur certains bureaux... Merci !


----------

